# Google Play Music



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

How well does the google play music app work on stock?

I have been off stock for so long that I never had the chance to try it that way...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty well, if I remember correctly from when I used it on stock. No major issues that I can think of.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say it doesn't work perfectly as it should on all kinds of firmware! “Not available in your country” hell yeah!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

I've used it, but i dont care for it. I'd rather use the moto-stock player...


----------

